# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  high ceilings and canopy rangehood

## msell

I have 3.1m ceilings and am about to purchase a canopy rangehood with a flue cover that extends to 1180mm that I want to duct through the ceiling as it will be mounted to an internal wall. The problem is that if I mount it say 700mm above the benchtop. I will have a 320mm gap between the ceiling and the end of the extended flue.   The manufacturer does not sell additional flue covering as an accessory.   Does anyone have any suggestions to solve this problem??

----------


## Tools

Take your dimensions to a stainless fabricator and have one custom made. 
Tools

----------


## PlasterPro

bulkhead

----------


## bricks

> I have 3.1m ceilings and am about to purchase a canopy rangehood with a flue cover that extends to 1180mm that I want to duct through the ceiling as it will be mounted to an internal wall. The problem is that if I mount it say 700mm above the benchtop. I will have a 320mm gap between the ceiling and the end of the extended flue.   The manufacturer does not sell additional flue covering as an accessory.   Does anyone have any suggestions to solve this problem??

  I usually put the range hood at 800 above the bench top so that tall people don't bang their head on it. 
but; can you buy a different rangehood? 
Any extension you have fabricated may not be exactly the same colour, so i'd be inclined to install a bulkhead or drop down section in the ceiling.

----------


## seriph1

hi and welcome to the forum  -  this is an ongoing problem in Australia, with importers and makers refusing to bring in enough (or any) extensions for the hoods. Folks have advised correctly that a bulkhead or custom-made extension will get you out of trouble. I am in favour of placing rangehoods higher than usual anyway, even though there is a train of thought that says they will not perform as well ... obviously placing it a LOT higher looks silly so what about placing it a little higher as suggested by Bricks and adding a custom made cover that extends all the way down to the canopy so there will be no seam? This should also greatly reduce the impact of any variations which WILL exist between the two materials. 
One final alternative, which I don't for a moment assume you would need or want, is to build a chimney breast to accommodate the hood  -  in the kitchens I design, we often incorporate the hood in this manner and it is a great success. I will dig up a couple of pics and post them.

----------


## seriph1

here is the type of thing I mean - in the third image you can see how the hood was housed. I worked by myself that day so it was 'fun' fitting the mantle while trying to hold the hood up!  :Biggrin:  
FYI it was a 900mm NEFF hood but the chimney breast is 1350 wide, because the stove we put in is a 1200 wide Rosieres monster 
BTW Australia is a BIG place .... it can be a help to know what city/suburb members are in, as it really helps when trying to advise or refer folks on to suppliers etc. .... and it is just nice to know where people are from  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------

